

Saving your YC application - spb

If, like me, you want to save the text of your Y Combinator application at the last minute, but CTRL-A + CTRL-C doesn&#x27;t copy the text of input &#x2F; textarea fields, here&#x27;s a quick-n-dirty &quot;one-liner&quot; for the console that will convert all the input fields to `&lt;pre&gt;` elements:<p><pre><code>    [].slice.call(document.querySelectorAll(&#x27;input, textarea&#x27;),0).forEach(function(elem){var p = document.createElement(&#x27;pre&#x27;); p.textContent=elem.value; elem.parentElement.replaceChild(p,elem)})</code></pre>
======
vgrichina
Doesn't just pressing Cmd+S / Ctrls+S in browser do the job? ;)

------
asadlionpk
You could just print the page as pdf?

------
coreymgilmore
Made myself something way more complex to scrape the page...this is nice.

------
AbhishekBiswal
Ha! I used to copy the page source and keep it. Thanks, man.

